# Adults-only hotel in Ireland?



## Yoltan

Looking for a nice hotel in Ireland that caters mainly to adults only. Harvey's Point in Donegal seems to be the only one I can find.

Thanks


----------



## terrysgirl33

Monart in Wexford is adult only:

http://www.monart.ie/


----------



## Yoltan

Thanks for the reply. Yes I've actually heard of it. Apparently it's very nice.


----------



## TreeTiger

Rathsallagh House (www.rathsallaghhousehotel.com) in Dunlavin, Co. Wicklow doesn't take reservations for anyone aged under 12, not quite "adults only" but a bit of a compromise!

I've never stayed there but I've heard it's lovely with excellent food and a very good golf course.


----------



## Yoltan

Sounds great. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## ClubMan

Yoltan said:


> Looking for a nice hotel in Ireland that caters mainly to adults only.


What do you mean by "mainly"?


----------



## bleary

No kiddies menu here I'm guessing


----------



## Caveat

To be honest, I initially thought Yoltan was being euphemistic and was actually looking for a brothel.


----------



## Yoltan

bleary, I've heard of The Old Convent. Have you stayed there?

Caveat, who knows? Maybe if I can't find anywhere suitable!!


----------



## lightup

The Old Convent is amazing.  Rooms, food, service are all top notch.  But don't tell anyone else, I want to keep it a secret!!


----------



## CCOVICH

I don't recall too many (any) children around Faithlegg House while I was there recently.

I would imagine that the likes of Ashford and Dromoland would also be relatively 'child free' - primarily due to the cost.

You could also try Ballyliffin Lodge (Inishowen) and Rockglen Castle (Connemara) .  In fact most of the Connemara hotlels would probably suit.


----------



## GMD

http://www.sandhouse-hotel.ie/

the Sandhouse Hotel and Marine Spa at Rossnowlagh Beach, Donegal Bay.  as far as I know is adult only


----------



## ragazza

Hi,

I'm just back from Monart in Enniscorthy, and it's adults only.

Its really nice - I'd definitely recommend it. The rooms are really big, and decorated in comfortable modern style. It was prob my favourite out of any hotel room I've stayed in - huge french windows leading out onto grassy lawns and woodland. The spa area is great - lots of types of saunas/hammam/steamrooms etc with swimming pool/treatment rooms/relaxation rooms. The grounds are beautiful aswell. The food is very nice too. 
Its expensive enough, but you can see where they have spent the money (everything is finished off to a high standard).

Ragazza.


----------



## ClubMan

CCOVICH said:


> I would imagine that the likes of Ashford and Dromoland would also be relatively 'child free' - primarily due to the cost.


Yeah - but imagine the kids of parents who *could *afford to have them stay there!


----------



## jrewing

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - but imagine the kids of parents who *could *afford to have them stay there!


 
LOL


----------



## Red

[broken link removed]

Small boutique hotel for adults only .............lush


----------



## Yoltan

Thanks for all the replies. They'll keep me busy in tripadvisor!

Red I stayed in The Athenaeum about 3 years ago. Lovely hotel with great food!


----------



## bamboozle

CCOVICH said:


> I don't recall too many (any) children around Faithlegg House while I was there recently.
> 
> I would imagine that the likes of Ashford and Dromoland would also be relatively 'child free' - primarily due to the cost.
> 
> You could also try Ballyliffin Lodge (Inishowen) and Rockglen Castle (Connemara) . In fact most of the Connemara hotlels would probably suit.


 
from a recent experience in ballyliffin, there are lots of kids about and i wouldnt rush back there!


----------



## Bamhan

Dromoland is not as expensive to stay in as you might imagine.


----------



## Kerak

Castle Leslie is a child free area I think. Mixed reviews and having been there but not as guest , I would say  eccentric rather than 5 star.


----------

